# Sexy Bras?!



## Crystal (Dec 15, 2008)

I have the toughest time finding a bra. I'm fairly wide around, but I have a small cup size. Being a 46 C, it's hard to even find bras at Lane Bryant and Torrid. And when I do find them, they're white or black or brown. 

Is it so wrong to want a cute lacy pink bra? 

Where can I find some to fit my weird shape?


----------



## Smushygirl (Dec 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I have the toughest time finding a bra. I'm fairly wide around, but I have a small cup size. Being a 46 C, it's hard to even find bras at Lane Bryant and Torrid. And when I do find them, they're white or black or brown.
> 
> Is it so wrong to want a cute lacy pink bra?
> 
> Where can I find some to fit my weird shape?



Lane's has a lot of cute bras that go up to 44. I would try one in a 44 with a larger cup. That's what I had to do. Also, they sell extenders as well. Experiment, you may hit pay dirt!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 15, 2008)

I should wear a 48 for a band size but I just wear the cotton plunge bras (the lace ones run very small in band/cup size and they don't shape as well) with an extender and they fit me fine well. If it helps, I weigh around 365 lbs with a very broad upper half. so if it works me, and I've seen your photos, I'm sure it will work for you.


----------



## olwen (Dec 15, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I should wear a 48 for a band size but I just wear the cotton plunge bras (the lace ones run very small in band/cup size and they don't shape as well) with an extender and they fit me fine well. If it helps, I weigh around 365 lbs with a very broad upper half. so if it works me, and I've seen your photos, I'm sure it will work for you.



Do the plunge bras hold you in?


----------



## katorade (Dec 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I have the toughest time finding a bra. I'm fairly wide around, but I have a small cup size. Being a 46 C, it's hard to even find bras at Lane Bryant and Torrid. And when I do find them, they're white or black or brown.
> 
> Is it so wrong to want a cute lacy pink bra?
> 
> Where can I find some to fit my weird shape?




LB actually makes bras in 46C, they're just not as easy to find. The cotton plunge seem to fit me the best.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> Do the plunge bras hold you in?



What do you mean? I wear around a C/D cup, depending on the style of the bra, so I purchase the 44C. Unless I have pms, I'm lifted but don't get quad-boob. When I'm pms-ing, the C is way too small and I do have 44D that gets use.


----------



## olwen (Dec 15, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> What do you mean? I wear around a C/D cup, depending on the style of the bra, so I purchase the 44C. Unless I have pms, I'm lifted but don't get quad-boob. When I'm pms-ing, the C is way too small and I do have 44D that gets use.



I mean do your boobies pop out of the plunge bra? I'm a DDD and the one plunge bra I have, I never wear because my boobs never seem to stay all the way in. I was wondering if maybe there's a plunge bra size limit. Like if they hold you in maybe they're just not good above a certain size or maybe I should try one with a smaller band...


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 15, 2008)

olwen said:


> I mean do your boobies pop out of the plunge bra? I'm a DDD and the one plunge bra I have, I never wear because my boobs never seem to stay all the way in. I was wondering if maybe there's a plunge bra size limit. Like if they hold you in maybe they're just not good above a certain size or maybe I should try one with a smaller band...



It creates cleavage, but reasonably so. Again, the only time I really pop out is I have major water retention and need to go up a cup size. You may be stuffing yourself in, or try removing those little plastic air pockets.


----------



## olwen (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks Miss Toodles.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 15, 2008)

I actually got the "sexiest" bra ever from Avenue's Holiday collection 
its preeeeetty.... and i'm usually not a fan of Avenue.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 15, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I actually got the "sexiest" bra ever from Avenue's Holiday collection
> its preeeeetty.... and i'm usually not a fan of Avenue.



Link, link!


----------



## Weeze (Dec 15, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Link, link!



mmk. I bought it at an actual store but i'll try to find it online.... http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay


----------



## Crystal (Dec 16, 2008)

^ That link won't work for me.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 16, 2008)

my computer's not brining up Avenue.com at all now!!!


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 16, 2008)

if you can't find a cute one in your size, bra extenders are definitely the way to go, most lane bryant stores sell the extenders made specifically for their bras.

If you don't feel like dealing with those, try shopping online at lanebryant.com. They have a wider range of stuff to choose from, and if you're not satisfied, you can always return it.


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 16, 2008)

I CAN'T believe I forgot about Cato. I'm not sure where you're from, but I included the link to CatoFashions. They have AMAZING plus size clothes... I get most of my clothes from there. The quality is great, the price is unbeatable and the clothes are adorable. The plus size section is 1/2 the store and then they have a small area with bras and panties. I wear a 44C and they always have my size. I can also wear a 44D in their bras, so you may want to try the 46D. The only bad part is if there isn't a store near you, you can't buy online  Which really stinks! Best of luck to you though, bra shopping is tough!

http://www.catofashions.com/locator.cfm


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought some really cute bras on Ebay. I got three bras for less than $30.00. They are AMAZING! I never knew I could have this kind of cleavage! Seriously, my fiance saw me after I put it on, and was like..."wow whats going on here?" :smitten:

I thought I just wasn't able to get the lift that other women on the board achieve. Little did I know it was just my bra. I wear a 48DD, and this seller has bras from all sizes. I'll PM you the name just in case I am not allowed to link it here.


----------



## Cors (Dec 16, 2008)

olwen said:


> I mean do your boobies pop out of the plunge bra? I'm a DDD and the one plunge bra I have, I never wear because my boobs never seem to stay all the way in. I was wondering if maybe there's a plunge bra size limit. Like if they hold you in maybe they're just not good above a certain size or maybe I should try one with a smaller band...



I'm a G cup and I wear plunge bras regularly. I do get some bulging a little in the middle, but it isn't that noticeable under a shirt. And well, my boobs do pop out quite a bit more if I bend over, run around or jump, but this happens with any bra that isn't full-cup or designed for sports. 

As for trying a smaller band, bear in mind that it also pushes your boobs closer together and this might create more spillage. Good thing to try though if you feel like your boobs are too far apart in the current plunge bra.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 16, 2008)

Cors said:


> I'm a G cup and I wear plunge bras regularly. I do get some bulging a little in the middle, but it isn't that noticeable under a shirt. And well, my boobs do pop out quite a bit more if I bend over, run around or jump, but this happens with any bra that isn't full-cup or designed for sports.
> 
> As for trying a smaller band, bear in mind that it also pushes your boobs closer together and this might create more spillage. Good thing to try though if you feel like your boobs are too far apart in the current plunge bra.



Yes, I do get some spillage as well, but underneath shirts (and I wear tight shirts when I'm not at work), it's not noticeable in the least. It just gives good 'lift' and attempts to combat the effect gravity has had on me.


----------



## bexy (Dec 16, 2008)

http://http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?catalogId=20554&storeId=12553&categoryId=69530&parent_category_rn=69526&langId=-1&top=Y

Evans once again! They deliver to USA and are reasonably priced. Lovely bras too.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 16, 2008)

Cupcake343 said:


> I CAN'T believe I forgot about Cato. I'm not sure where you're from, but I included the link to CatoFashions. They have AMAZING plus size clothes... I get most of my clothes from there. The quality is great, the price is unbeatable and the clothes are adorable. The plus size section is 1/2 the store and then they have a small area with bras and panties. I wear a 44C and they always have my size. I can also wear a 44D in their bras, so you may want to try the 46D. The only bad part is if there isn't a store near you, you can't buy online  Which really stinks! Best of luck to you though, bra shopping is tough!
> 
> http://www.catofashions.com/locator.cfm





While I like some of cato's clothes their bras and panties leave much to be disired by the way of quality. Yes, they are cute...but they just aren't functional, comfortable, or durable.


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 21, 2008)

amazingly avon sells really nice bras. they go all the way to ddd and the quality is good. they are not in every book, but when they do have them they are usually a fair price and pretty but comfy. they don't sell them online, so you have to find an avon lady to get a book. there are some in the book out currently.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 21, 2008)

I guess being a DD cup and band size of a 44,lane bryant and the Avenue always have something to fit me.I heard a rumour that they are BOTH going out of business.Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Dec 21, 2008)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I guess being a DD cup and band size of a 44,lane bryant and the Avenue always have something to fit me.I heard a rumour that they are BOTH going out of business.Does anyone have any info on this?



Well if they are...there will be naked fat women everywhere.


----------



## BBW MeganLynn44DD (Dec 21, 2008)

I work in retail and I heard that they are both going out.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2008)

Why the F can't I order from Cato online???? Ugh, that's so frustrating!!!!

There are none near me and they have a few cute sweaters. 

Boo-hiss.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 21, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Why the F can't I order from Cato online???? Ugh, that's so frustrating!!!!
> 
> There are none near me and they have a few cute sweaters.
> 
> Boo-hiss.



I have several near me..

I used to like Cato..but they run small AND the largest sizes don't even make it out on the floor it seems in the stores I've ever been in...


----------



## olwen (Dec 21, 2008)

BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I guess being a DD cup and band size of a 44,lane bryant and the Avenue always have something to fit me.I heard a rumour that they are BOTH going out of business.Does anyone have any info on this?



They aren't going out of business they're just closing under performing stores because of the economy. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2008)

MisticalMisty said:


> I have several near me..
> 
> I used to like Cato..but they run small AND the largest sizes don't even make it out on the floor it seems in the stores I've ever been in...



Okay, good... maybe I'm not missing anything. 

BTW, I just posted an LB code and deal in the sticky thread for deals... big bra sale, I just got a great haul for about 10 bucks a bra.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 21, 2008)

katorade said:


> LB actually makes bras in 46C, they're just not as easy to find. The cotton plunge seem to fit me the best.



The LB plunge doesn't come in a 46. 



BBW MeganLynn44DD said:


> I guess being a DD cup and band size of a 44,lane bryant and the Avenue always have something to fit me.I heard a rumour that they are BOTH going out of business.Does anyone have any info on this?



That's incorrect. Lane Bryant is actually doing quite well.



olwen said:


> They aren't going out of business they're just closing under performing stores because of the economy. At least that's what I heard.



Right. Why would the company hang on to stores that aren't up to par? One in my district is closing right now. Lane Bryant was going to launch their own catalog, but it fell threw. The items that were purchased for this are now being sold at Lane Bryant stores that are in the closing process. Be on the look out for outlet prices and such.


----------



## katorade (Dec 23, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> The LB plunge doesn't come in a 46.




But...I'm wearing one...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 24, 2008)

katorade said:


> But...I'm wearing one...



I searched all over the site and didn't find one in a 46. Most Cacique bras only go to a 44.


----------



## olwen (Dec 24, 2008)

I've seen the Cacique bras in 46 and 48 in the brick and mortar store.

Here's one: 46DD


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 24, 2008)

Must be just your store maybe. Ours never had size 48. Whine, Whine. LOL...


----------



## supersoup (Dec 24, 2008)

katorade said:


> But...I'm wearing one...



i fully believe you aren't wearing a make believe bra. 

bras hurt. we should all be born with anti gravity boobs.


----------



## mossystate (Dec 24, 2008)

And back fat that behaves itself.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah, there are quite a few on the site in 46DD, and that just means they're currently in stock for sale... doesn't mean there weren't more that sold out of that size. 

http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...=&cgid4=&SUBMIT.x=11&SUBMIT.y=8&SUBMIT=Search

If that doesn't work, just go to site, go to bras, then use the size search. 

However, it's possible that someone is calling something a plunge when it's not technically what LB considers a plunge. I don't recall seeing an actual plunge in a 46 - I have friends who would have been foaming at the mouth for them instead of slapping extenders on the 44s. 

Example, the bra below could be thought of as a plunge by a wearer, but it's not the plunge LB generally means where there is basically NO fabric in the middle, just a bottom join. 

Dunno. 

View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## katorade (Dec 24, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Yeah, there are quite a few on the site in 46DD, and that just means they're currently in stock for sale... doesn't mean there weren't more that sold out of that size.
> 
> http://www.lanebryant.com/pagebuild...=&cgid4=&SUBMIT.x=11&SUBMIT.y=8&SUBMIT=Search
> 
> ...




Nope, the only bras I wear from LB are the plunge bras since they're the only ones that seem to fit me correctly. 2 cotton, one lace, and one microfiber. Bought online and in store. I swear I'm not making it up! Lol.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

katorade said:


> Nope, the only bras I wear from LB are the plunge bras since they're the only ones that seem to fit me correctly. 2 cotton, one lace, and one microfiber. Bought online and in store. I swear I'm not making it up! Lol.




haha, I don't think you are either, I'm just thinking you hit some sort of goldmine before it disappeared or something!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, and for those in upper sizes, I just saw this bra and I think it's really sexy and cute.... it goes up to 48 F.

http://www.lanebryantcatalog.com/pagebuilder/lane_bryant_catalog_product_page?item=883901&pagesize=3 

View attachment Picture 3.jpg


View attachment Picture 4.jpg


View attachment Picture 5.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 24, 2008)

The Plunge and the Balconette do not come in 46 or 48.
Only the full coverage and no wires do. 

I've been to district meetings and it's been talked about before. If they were to extend the sizes, LB would get rid of the smaller sizes.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> The Plunge and the Balconette do not come in 46 or 48.
> Only the full coverage and no wires do.
> 
> I've been to district meetings and it's been talked about before. If they were to extend the sizes, LB would get rid of the smaller sizes.



It's my opinion that it would be worth it to get rid of the smaller sizes and add the larger ones.

Those smaller sizes are available in several other stores. However, the 46 or 48 are extremely scarce. It seems unfair to keep the smaller sizes when they are available elsewhere, but to forego the larger sizes when it seems that LB would become one of the only places (other than online) to purchase them.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree with ya. Get rid of the smaller sizes. You'll sell more bra's that way...


----------



## katorade (Dec 25, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> It's my opinion that it would be worth it to get rid of the smaller sizes and add the larger ones.
> 
> Those smaller sizes are available in several other stores. However, the 46 or 48 are extremely scarce. It seems unfair to keep the smaller sizes when they are available elsewhere, but to forego the larger sizes when it seems that LB would become one of the only places (other than online) to purchase them.



Smaller cup sizes are available, but larger band sizes aren't. Finding a 46C ANYWHERE is like finding a unicorn.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't even understand why Lane Bryant wouldn't carry a lot of bra styles in an above 44 band. So many women in their clothing range near a wider band, doesn't make any sense whatsoever. The majority of shops have 36/38 width bras.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 25, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> It's my opinion that it would be worth it to get rid of the smaller sizes and add the larger ones.
> 
> Those smaller sizes are available in several other stores. However, the 46 or 48 are extremely scarce. It seems unfair to keep the smaller sizes when they are available elsewhere, but to forego the larger sizes when it seems that LB would become one of the only places (other than online) to purchase them.



Many customers who wear a 14/16 need a 36 or a 38 band. LB carries a 36H. I don't know of many places that do so.




katorade said:


> Smaller cup sizes are available, but larger band sizes aren't. Finding a 46C ANYWHERE is like finding a unicorn.



LB has a few styles in a 46C.




MissToodles said:


> I don't even understand why Lane Bryant wouldn't carry a lot of bra styles in an above 44 band. So many women in their clothing range near a wider band, doesn't make any sense whatsoever. The majority of shops have 36/38 width bras.



I'm a 44 band and I wear a 22/24 or a 26/28 in tops. There are only three styles of bras that aren't in a 46 or 48: plunge, balconette, and strapless. They also have bra extenders.


----------



## supersoup (Dec 25, 2008)

omg.

soup,

stay out of this thread now. nothing good will come of it.

--soup


----------



## Crystal (Dec 25, 2008)

katorade said:


> Smaller cup sizes are available, but larger band sizes aren't. Finding a 46C ANYWHERE is like finding a unicorn.



I was mostly referring to the larger band sizes. You're right. Finding a 46C anywhere is nearly impossible. All the more reason Lane Bryant should carry more of them. But not just LB. Torrid, Fashion Bug, etc should do so as well, knowing that they cater to larger women. 



AshleyEileen said:


> Many customers who wear a 14/16 need a 36 or a 38 band. LB carries a 36H. I don't know of many places that do so.




That's kind of my point. Customers who wear 14/16 can shop mostly anywhere, while those who are 24/26/28 sizes definitely cannot.





The extenders are nice and I'm appreciative to have them. It just seems unfair that we have to buy the bra and then also add on cost with purchasing an extender.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 25, 2008)

Amen sister! My mom got me a 46 bra for Christmas. Can't take it back cuz she got it in NC. So I now need to find an extender with 4 hooks on it. Hopefully somewhere local will have one. She was thinking I wore a 46 but i's a 48. No prob. We'll adjust...


----------



## mszwebs (Dec 25, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Amen sister! My mom got me a 46 bra for Christmas. Can't take it back cuz she got it in NC. So I now need to find an extender with 4 hooks on it. Hopefully somewhere local will have one. She was thinking I wore a 46 but i's a 48. No prob. We'll adjust...



First and foremost...get 2 sets of extenders with 2 hooks and a) sew them together and b) *sew them into the bra.* this makes it SO much easier, especially since I'm a girl who puts the bra on behind my back, as opposed to my mom who fastens it in front and twists it...lol.

I'm wearing This Bra that I ordered online from Lane Bryant in a 44 D, with 2 sets of extenders, making it about a 48 D.

I freaked the fork out when I found THIS...which I ordered in a 50 C from Lane Bryant CATALOG, and should be arriving any day. This 5 way convertible goes to a 50 DDD. And and as an aside, it comes in 46 C lol.

Which is good as the wire straight up punctured my boob in the last one.

Anyway, just throw I'd throw that extender tip in there


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the extender tip. We've sewed 2 extenders together like that beofer but I had forgotten about it until you mentioned it.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I mean do your boobies pop out of the plunge bra? I'm a DDD and the one plunge bra I have, I never wear because my boobs never seem to stay all the way in. I was wondering if maybe there's a plunge bra size limit. Like if they hold you in maybe they're just not good above a certain size or maybe I should try one with a smaller band...



I have this exact same problem!!!  I hate bunk bed boobs.

... yes. I realize this is coming rather late to the party.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I mean do your boobies pop out of the plunge bra? I'm a DDD and the one plunge bra I have, I never wear because my boobs never seem to stay all the way in. I was wondering if maybe there's a plunge bra size limit. Like if they hold you in maybe they're just not good above a certain size or maybe I should try one with a smaller band...



The plunge goes up to an H cup.


----------



## olwen (Dec 28, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> The plunge goes up to an H cup.



I def don't need an H cup. When I say pop out I mean just that. I don't get the double bubble thing happening. What happens is my boobs fall out of the cups and then the bra rides up in front so it's more like resting on my boobs instead of on my chest wall where it should be. I don't think that little band at the bottom offers enough support. Either that or I need to get a smaller size plunge bra...I'm not sure. But I just realized the one I have is convertible so I'll try wearing it with the straps criss-crossed and see what happens.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Dec 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I def don't need an H cup. When I say pop out I mean just that. I don't get the double bubble thing happening. What happens is my boobs fall out of the cups and then the bra rides up in front so it's more like resting on my boobs instead of on my chest wall where it should be. I don't think that little band at the bottom offers enough support. Either that or I need to get a smaller size plunge bra...I'm not sure. But I just realized the one I have is convertible so I'll try wearing it with the straps criss-crossed and see what happens.



That might work.

From my experience with helping women find the right bra, I've noticed that firmer breasts do better with the plunge.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 28, 2008)

Boobs even pop out of sports bras lol. Trust me on that one...


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2008)

My saggy girls stay in there just fine. Olwen, I think it might be a cup/band size issue... definitely experiment a little bit.


----------



## olwen (Dec 29, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> My saggy girls stay in there just fine. Olwen, I think it might be a cup/band size issue... definitely experiment a little bit.



Ah. Thanks AM. I'll try that too.


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Boobs even pop out of sports bras lol. Trust me on that one...



What kind of sports bra are you wearing? 

I am a 28G and I used to have a huge problem with sports bras since my boobs pop out of most, even ones with fuller coverage. I ended up wear one of my tight full-cup Minimizers, and a regular one-piece sports bra (the flimsy ones from sports brands like Nike) over it. Helped with the bounce somewhat but my back and shoulders hurt and my nipples sometimes get all raw from chafing. 

I now wear this. Best support I have ever had (I run a lot), no more pain. They only go up to a 40H though, hopefully this helps someone in that size range.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm wearing ones from either Walmart ot K-mart. I forget the brand name tho. But I think they are $7 or $8...


----------



## xMissxLaurax (Dec 30, 2008)

I get all my bras from Evans.


My most recent purchase was a black bra with diamontes(sp?) on the cups and straps :blush::blush:


----------



## 86waterpumper (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi, been a lurker here a bit anyway hope everyone had a good holidays . I am a male, but I always seem to end up buying bras for the wife, so I know what some of you have to deal with! It is frustrating to find pretty bras and to see that they have huge cup size up to j or k or whatever only to find that they stop at like 40 or 42 on the band size.. I guess these are bras made for barbie doll type women that have had huge brest augmentation or something that's the only thing they would fit, and not a real woman  Anyway, up until a year or two ago, I always bought the playtex 4425 style for my wife, which is a very pretty bra and she said that they fit good, these were made all the way to at least 48ddd or better, but they discontinued it! You can find some in old stock some places, or on the internet if you look hard. I didn't know about the extenders, those are a great idea, but looking around they only seem to be in 2 and 3 hook configurations.





The vassarette signature lace bras are available at walmart and not very expensive and they are pretty, they only go up to 42 I think but they are very stretchy and would fit up to a 44 or 46 at least.




JMS has a pretty one I think, it's this one here, made by valmont I think and it's available up to 48 dd




anyway those are some of the ones that I like. I think all this stuff at victoria secret and all this seamless junk is pure crap! Women's underwear should be feminine and lacy etc, (just try to find a cute slip anywhere..) but most of that went out by the 80's and 90's so you really have to hunt nowdays!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 1, 2009)

IF it's a 4 hook bra, use 2, 2 hook extenders on it. That's what I have done & it worked. Not sure about the 3 hook ones tho...


----------



## Cors (Jan 1, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your experiences and I don't doubt that some women will find it useful, but this statement is unneccessary. 



86waterpumper said:


> I guess these are bras made for barbie doll type women that have had huge brest augmentation or something that's the only thing they would fit, and not a real woman



I supposedly have a Barbie doll type of figure, and I am sick of people assuming that my boobs are fake. I am also fed up with FAs bitching about how anyone below a size X isn't a real woman. 

I don't like the assumption that smaller women are supposed to be flat-chested and that all BBWs have huge, natural boobs either. There are BBWs with relatively small breasts and then there are BBW models who do have implants. Also, bear in mind that there are some BBWs out there, especially pear-shaped women who have a smaller ribcage and actually wear a band size of 42 and below. 

Finally, seamless underwear, while not the most aesthetically pleasing, do have their uses. I personally love feminine, lacy, see-through lingerie, but I am not going to draw any more attention to myself by wearing them under a light-coloured blouse or a tight figure-hugging top.


----------



## olwen (Jan 1, 2009)

Just an update on the plunge bra: I wore it last night with the straps criss-crossed and tightened the straps, and that worked. My girls stayed inside the cups. I can't believe I never thought to do that before. :doh:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

*hugs the Cors*
Its sooo sucky that people make you feel this way 
I'm sure your boobies are perfect, deary. You're such a sweetheart. Don't let dumb people bring you down.



Cors said:


> Thank you for sharing your experiences and I don't doubt that some women will find it useful, but this statement is unneccessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> Just an update on the plunge bra: I wore it last night with the straps criss-crossed and tightened the straps, and that worked. My girls stayed inside the cups. I can't believe I never thought to do that before. :doh:




You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Olwen again.

I don't even remember the last time I repped you! Stupid thing.


----------



## olwen (Jan 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Olwen again.
> 
> I don't even remember the last time I repped you! Stupid thing.



I'm a little confused, but thanks all the same. :blush:


----------



## Weeze (Jan 1, 2009)

olwen said:


> I'm a little confused, but thanks all the same. :blush:



*Sigh*
I saw this, tried it, IT LIFTS THEM TOO!!!!
but it won't let me rep you for it


----------



## olwen (Jan 1, 2009)

krismiss said:


> *Sigh*
> I saw this, tried it, IT LIFTS THEM TOO!!!!
> but it won't let me rep you for it



Oooohhhhh.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jan 1, 2009)

When I'm measured I'm a 46DDD. I can however wear a 44DD in the LB plunge bras and not pillow (bulge) in them. If I'm feeling bloated I put on an extender, but otherwise I'm good. I also feel completely secure in them. I have never fallen out of them or felt like I was going to. 

The LB bras are better than anything I can get here in Canada.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow, don't take my comments so personal...I never made any statements about who was a real woman and wasn't...I like women of all sizes. You are right that everyone has a different shape etc. I don't know your exact chest size but the comment I made about some bras that I had seen were sizes that just don't make sense. It doesn't make sense for a manufacturer that wants to hit as broad a consumer target as possible to sell bras like several I have seen, that are available in a 30k size (I kid you not) and then nothing above a 38 band size. As far as my comments about seamless ones again that was personal preference, and the starter of the thread was looking for "sexy" bras lol.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 2, 2009)

86waterpumper said:


> the starter of the thread was looking for "sexy" bras lol.



Yeah, I seem to be out of luck as that goes.

There have been some great suggestions in the thread so far, but unless I go online, I don't think I'm going to find what I'm looking for.

I want a few really sexy, lacy, pretty bras. Not brown or black or white or tan. 

Something flowery with pretty patterns in bright pink and blue and purple. Something I would find at Victoria's Secret, maybe. 

It's hard to shop for these "sexy" bras when you're a 46 C.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm shopping for the same thing, Crystal, and I have a difficult time finding my size in something sexy. I did find these tonight, though. 

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s...ize/molded-underwire-bra-with-push-up-padding

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s...5021/plus-size/essential-everyday-t-shirt-bra

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s...upport/C414/plus-size/daisy-lace-four-way-bra

These two are on sale for less than $10!

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s.../DW2382/plus-size/all-over-lace-underwire-bra

http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s...us-size/soft-cup-bra-with-contrast-embroidery

I got three bras for $50.81.


----------



## Cors (Jan 2, 2009)

86waterpumper said:


> Wow, don't take my comments so personal...I never made any statements about who was a real woman and wasn't...I like women of all sizes. You are right that everyone has a different shape etc. I don't know your exact chest size but the comment I made about some bras that I had seen were sizes that just don't make sense. It doesn't make sense for a manufacturer that wants to hit as broad a consumer target as possible to sell bras like several I have seen, that are available in a 30k size (I kid you not) and then nothing above a 38 band size. As far as my comments about seamless ones again that was personal preference, and the starter of the thread was looking for "sexy" bras lol.



I get your point, and I can see how it must be extremely frustrating not to find any sexy bras in larger band sizes. I do wish they cater to more women (especially smaller specialist manufacturers) because everyone deserves to have a selection. I don't come across my band size that often either, though I am on the other end of the spectrum. 

The "real woman" rant isn't aimed just at you, sorry if it came across that way. It is just something that comes up pretty often here and hits a sore spot. 

Cheers.


----------



## Cors (Jan 2, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Yeah, I seem to be out of luck as that goes.
> 
> There have been some great suggestions in the thread so far, but unless I go online, I don't think I'm going to find what I'm looking for.
> 
> ...



I don't like Victoria's Secret bras, particularly their lace ones. Some of them look good but they feel cheap and make my skin itch. I am also not a fan of their flimsy, badly shaped padding that seems designed for small, perky and unnaturally round breasts - but I am biased because I didn't get them in my true size (it was way before I was enlightened about correct bra sizing). 

Also, you might want to try dying the white bras if you do find a cute lace one that fits well and want it in a bunch of colours.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Jan 2, 2009)

Cors I'm sure alot of women would kill to have your breasts...if someone said or commented that you had fake ones, you can tell them they are natural and I'm sure it makes plenty people jealous haha. I agree about victoria secret stuff I think it's overhyped. Years ago (like 10) their stuff was of a higher quality I think but not so much nowdays. I do agree that to find much you are going to have to shop online, sort of frustrating since you don't know exactly how something is going to fit and sometimes can't send it back or would be out the shipping etc. The stuff at www.secretsinlace.com is very nice, I wish more of it came in larger sizes  they have a curvy section and some nice things but their bras stop at 38 or 40.


----------



## Crystal (Jan 2, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> These two are on sale for less than $10!
> 
> http://www.hipsandcurves.com/plus-s.../DW2382/plus-size/all-over-lace-underwire-bra
> 
> ...



I love those red ones, especially that last one. Those are sexy. 



Cors said:


> I don't like Victoria's Secret bras, particularly their lace ones. Some of them look good but they feel cheap and make my skin itch. I am also not a fan of their flimsy, badly shaped padding that seems designed for small, perky and unnaturally round breasts - but I am biased because I didn't get them in my true size (it was way before I was enlightened about correct bra sizing).
> 
> Also, you might want to try dying the white bras if you do find a cute lace one that fits well and want it in a bunch of colours.




Oooh. I haven't thought about dying them. That's a good idea.


----------



## 86waterpumper (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow those are marked way down too looks like a great deal. You will have to get one Crystal and tell us if it is made well and how it fits! Btw, I'm from TN too, good to see some southern folk 

This one doesn't look too bad, but only in blue I guess...

http://www.avenue.com/womens/plus-s...ire-bra-plus-size-jessica-london-catalog.html


----------

